# First Snow Cold Smoke - Dec. 2013



## stonebriar (Dec 8, 2013)

It is the first snow of the Winter Season in Oklahoma! My wife said it was time to Cold Smoke some Christmas Cheese & Smoked Almonds for Holiday Gifts again this year. Two of our favorites and that of our family and friends! Featured are Sharp Cheddar and Pepper Jack. 14 Baby Loafs @ 3 lbs. each, sliced into four sections totaling 42 lbs. and making 56 individual gifts. Using Pecan, Apple, and a touch of Cherry, temps never exceeded 40* F. The blocks placed into the horizontal chamber of my Pit yielded a superior color to those placed in the large 7' vertical chamber. Now vacuum sealed and following the traditional 2 week resting period, they will be ready for sampling on 12.21. Thinly sliced on a Wheat Thin, a good dog by your side, while sitting in front of the fireplace - makes Christmas very contemplative and special. The pics below should tell the story...













FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-1.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-2.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-3.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-4.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-5.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-6.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-7.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















FirstSnowColdSmoke2013-8.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 8, 2013


















Christmas Smoked Almonds 2012 - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 27, 2012






_*Merry Christmas!*_


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow...that is a beautiful set of photos...Merry Christmas to you....I gotta run out a find me a dog


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice load of Tillamook there!!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 9, 2013)

That looks great,

and remember a full smoker is a happy smoker and yours looks very very happy


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks good!  Where's mine??


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 12, 2013)

You need more practice!  Keep it up and send me all your finished product so I can do proper quality control for you.  The cheddar and almonds were fantastic!  I can't wait to try the pepperjack!


----------



## tom ryle (Dec 13, 2013)

The only cheese better than Tillamook is *smoked *Tillamook!   Gotta try that sometime soon!  I read that you have to age or rest smoked cheese for a few weeks after vacuum sealing to let the smoke flavor mellow out.  Is that true in your experience?


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom Ryle said:


> The only cheese better than Tillamook is *smoked *Tillamook!   Gotta try that sometime soon!  I read that you have to age or rest smoked cheese for a few weeks after vacuum sealing to let the smoke flavor mellow out.  Is that true in your experience?


Tillamook is so good. Yeah it does help. Most times cheese right off the smoker tastes like a face-full of smoke from a campfire. But after a couple weeks it mellows very nicely.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes for Tillamook.    Yes to let is mellow out in the fridge for a couple weeks plus after being smoked and vacuum sealed.


----------

